# Pre-98 Bubba



## Iron Emmett (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, thought i would post a journal about my new grow, bought some of Cali Connections Pre-98 Bubba, see how it compares to the Original.





Picked them up at one of the Local clubs in Santa ana, i got a good deal on em 65 for 6 fem seeds.

Gonna pop three tonight, just drop em in a cup of water sitting in my  veg room, and throw them into rapid rooters, going to be going coco buckets, using the Blue Mountain Organic Nutrient line.







Ive never used the BMO Nute line before, i just picked it, but i have used the Super Plant Tonic over the last 2 weeks on some clones that i put into veg, and the growth rate is amazing, my plants are visibly growing daily, its very nice and exciting.

Ill keep you updated on my progress, thanks for reading.

Emmett


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard Iron you will like it here.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to MP.  

I will be following along with you--I have been looking for some of the reg Pre-98 Bubba from Cali Connection, but all the seed banks seem to be out of stock.  Boy it would be nice to just walk into a dispensary and get seeds and clones.....


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and welcoming, glad some people are interested.

Plan-B, I actually am not completely new here i lost my account in the server crash, so i had to remake 

THG, i know how you feel its amazing how different it is here, ive only been in California a year and i admit ive become spoiled.

I have some Pre-98 Bubba clones i just put into flower, so its gonna be kind of a side by side grow with the seed/clone, albeit a monthish apart.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2011)

Great Idea.

Will be following along myself.  I have one Pre 98 Bubba in my garden this year.

I love California too, yep spoilt.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I'll tag along.  GREEN MOJO for ya.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2011)

I wld like to see how Swerves Pre 98 stacks up against the clone only that I hve grown out a cpl times....gonna hangout in an old shoe in the corner. Let me know when it is snack time.  

Oh and welcome back to MP....


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, i wanna say thanks to everybody who posted and is following along, makes me more excited to do the journal!

Just a  little update today, checked on my beans and all 3 of em had thrown their taproots out, which makes me very happy they all decided to crack. 



So i dropped em in some rapid rooter plugs, i dunno who out there uses rapid rooters but they are all ive used for last few years and, i would never use anything else for starting seeds or clones, they are simply amazing.




Not much of on an update, but what is there to see at this stage anyway right? 

Thanks for reading.

 Emmett


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd definitely like to see how these girls do as well  

Gotta love California, just gotta watch all the bogus genetics being passed around at dispensaries.  Some of those places with stick whatever label they think will sell the best on their cuts.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 23, 2011)

Very true jbyrd, hard to trust clubs out here, i only buy clones from clubs that cut their own, atleast then they dont really have any reason to lie, so as far as they know its the correct strains, other than that, its just hoping for the best


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> So i dropped em in some rapid rooter plugs, i dunno who out there uses rapid rooters but they are all ive used for last few years and, i would never use anything else for starting seeds or clones, they are simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmett



Me, me :ciao:  I use Rapid rooters too and really like them.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2011)

Ill be peaking in the window every once in a while keeping an eye on this grow.  Ive used Rapid Rooters a couple times but I dont like how they are so tipsy.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the posts folks.

Little update all 3 of my seeds have sprouted and are pushing out of their Helmets, ill take pics tomorrow and after they are fully uncovered.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all, excited about this update, my beans threw off their helmets yesterday and in 1 day have unfurled and doubled in size, looking very nice, i germed 3 seeds and they all cracked.



Looking pretty good to me, i have them under my 4 bulb T5 right now, they are soaking up the light and loving it, they are throwing great tap roots.




Time to throw em into the Coco soon, im going to be doing the Hempy bucket thing, never tried it, but it seems to give the best results based on my research.

Anyone have any other suggestions for coco growing feel free to chime in, can always use hints or tips from the experienced.

Emmett


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey MP'ers

Just a  little update, not much to show at this stage as we all know, but my babies have tripled in size over the last 4 days, they are starting to push out a new set of leaves, so next watering im gonna hit em with a tiny bit of Rootbastic, try to get those roots established and get em growing strong.

I wish i could force them to grow through sheer force of will, they would be tipping over with bud right now, seeds always feel so slow to me.







Thanks for watching

Emmett


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 22, 2011)

Update time, havent been updating because honestly i am not at all thrilled with the growth rate of these seedlings, maybe its because i am used to hydroponics instead of coco, but these plants seem to be growing very very slowly, anyone out there reading, i wouldnt mind a comment on growth rate if you have one, just to see if im being impatient 

But here they are about a month from hatching









This is a Holy Grail OG clone i picked up last week, she really seems to be coming along nicely.




I fed them all today with a full dose of Blue Mountain Organics Grow it Green and Super Plant Tonic, also added 5 ML of Cal mag some Rootbastic, and 6 ML of Hygrozyme.


Thanks for reading.

Emmett


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 22, 2011)

That's about right in my book.  Looking good.  They should start growing in leaps and bounds real soon.  IMO  GREEN MOJO


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for visiting PP, and for the reassurance that my babies are growing at a decent rate, cant wait to get em into flower, im so excited to see how this stacks up against clone pre 98.


----------



## Irish (Jul 23, 2011)

mojo for the bk babies IE...peace...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking good iron. Theyre off to a good start.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 23, 2011)

Any time I.E.  Now that I look at them without being high, they look really nice.  LOL, If they haven't started to grow at least an inch a day, they will soon.  Take care bro.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Comments and for stopping by everyone, its funny talking about the the slow growth thing, because today they look like they doubled in size, im always surprised when they get a big growth spurt, ill post some new pics in a couple days, gonna let em get about 16-18 inches and then put em under the 1000w, start flowering.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 24, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Update time, havent been updating because honestly i am not at all thrilled with the growth rate of these seedlings,
> Emmett


 
Seed stock should grow pretty heartily compared to clone stock, but '98 bubba is no race car. If these truly represent the strain at all, then might as well make a drink and kick off your shoes 'cause it'll be a minute. And I wouldn't worry about being thrilled with them so much 'til they're done..


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, time for an update, since my last post ive had some problems with Aphids, so i didnt move my plants under the 1000w, they havent really got alot of side shoot formation, having them all jammed under a 4 Tube 24" T5 sucked, but they are in the grow room now, and they should really start taking off.

Some of the Leaves are a bit messed up from the stuff i used to kill the Aphids, but it really worked, been over a week and havent seen one yet.

Just gonna veg em till i can take some a couple clones from each, then switch em over.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Those are some gorgeous fat-leafed Bubbas, and I know what both of you mean about the clubs getting creative with strain names to pimp their goods.  I've gotten "Kush" in So Cal that turned out to have very obvious sativa traits, which gets on my last nerve.  I may need to go up north to be certain I am getting authentic Purple Kush.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by Skin, and you are correct, the Clubs are a gamble when it comes to genetics, the big problem is people who dont know anything about growing, like i spotted some DJS blueberry at a club here, and was asking questions, the guy just stared at me, and when i asked if it was a strong blueberry smelling/tasting pheno, he asked me what pheno meant, some stoner opens a club and gets all his stoner buddies to work there and thats what ya get, people labeling clones whatever they think will sell em.

Thanks for the comments on my girls, im so excited to start them flowering, i wanna compared to the clone Pre-98.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> when i asked if it was a strong blueberry smelling/tasting pheno, he asked me what pheno meant


 
Sheesh.. Cross that one off the lil' black book...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep nv, it really raised my confidence level with the club.


----------



## the chef (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet! I'm in! Pulling up a chair!


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 15, 2011)

Look'in good Iron Emmett.  They will love you for the 1000w's.  PEACE!!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for dropping in Chef and Power, they have already really started to bush out in just 2 days, gonna give em a week then take two clones from each and flip em over!

i cant wait, ive been buying my all my buds lately and it gets really expensive.


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

Mojo my brother!


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 17, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Thanks for dropping in Chef and Power, they have already really started to bush out in just 2 days, gonna give em a week then take two clones from each and flip em over!
> 
> i cant wait, ive been buying my all my buds lately and it gets really expensive.


I know what you mean by expensive.  It really sucks to have to pay for reg. bud and then come on here and look at this stuff.  :holysheep:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2011)

Plants gonna love that new light.

I have to say, I agree with NV, my Pre 98 Bubba is a slow grower too.  Of plants that all went in at once, it is by far the smallest.  Packed with budsites, still the smallest plant.

I hope to see your flower cycle start soon.  Cant wait.  Tho I am outdoors growing, we are almost at the same stage once you flip.  I have been showing flowers here for about a week.

Again, Looking Good!

Check out the link below "Bud Picture of the Year", *DJ Shorts Blueberry*, dispensary bought seeds, my outdoor 2009.  Not heavy in the blueberry aroma, but a quick finisher with some massive kola's and they were awesome big plants, over 9 feet.  I have found DJ Shorts seeds in many Northern California dispensary's, tho only bought them once.


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2011)

My Pre 98 cut grows at a snails pace as well....good thing is she don't stretch much.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow nice to see so many people following along, hope i can give a good showing here, they are slow growing as a few people have mentioned, but they are taking off, i topped them all last night, i will give them a few days then switch em, probably wait until sunday or so, they are already drinking nearly a gallon of water a day each in the hempy buckets, thirsty ladies!

tc, that Blueberry looks great, ive seen that pic before and its always beautiful, ive always wanted to grow DJS blueberry, but i dont wanna get clone from a club because i wanna have a choice of pheno, if i ever see seeds for sale locally i'd snatch them up for sure, some of them just look so sexy.


----------



## the chef (Aug 18, 2011)

Hehehe if you grow it they will come........ya know how potheads are!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 19, 2011)

Im growing the regular Bubba Kush and yeah she grow real slow at first but at the end she fill up good and has some big DANKie Buds skunky Ill b watching Im a week into flower aswell.  GOOD LUCK w/ YOUr pre 98!!!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 24, 2011)

Update time, been a bit since i posted some pics, i flipped them to 12/12 on the 19th, so they should start to show a bit of change anyday now, i backed off my light a bit cause i was getting some light bleaching, they are drinking about a gallon of water every 2 days now, growing quickly starting to bush out some, i tied down two of them just so some of the lower branches could get  light, and the undergrowth really exploded, it seems like its been a  long time since i popped these beans, its finally to the fun part of the grow 

Thanks for stopping by and all your comments everyone, ill be updating weekly now that they are flowering, wish me luck.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking nice Iron


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2011)

They look nice and healthy....she might grow slow but she sure looks pretty doing it.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on my ladies guys!
They are growing really well, only problem is we have been having a heat wave this week, and the temps are blistering, im doing everything i can to keep the temps down but my leaves are starting to taco up, and my girls just look unhappy, its supposed to cool back down on my monday so here is hoping.

But  i do have something to be happy about my bubbas pistils are starting to really get prominent so the buds should start popping soon!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 25, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments on my ladies guys!
> They are growing really well, only problem is we have been having a heat wave this week, and the temps are blistering, im doing everything i can to keep the temps down but my leaves are starting to taco up, and my girls just look unhappy, its supposed to cool back down on my monday so here is hoping.
> 
> But  i do have something to be happy about my bubbas pistils are starting to really get prominent so the buds should start popping soon!




Lookin good man Ya I know what you mean about the temps its terrible here 

Im hoping by this winter i can build up a big enough supply to be able to take off during next summer.

First i gotta improve my skills though.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by lemon, hopefully it'll cool down, my problem isnt needing to build up a supply, my problem is i love to grow  i cant stand not having my grow room going all the time


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 31, 2011)

Well here we go, my first update that isnt pictures of just leaves, i flipped em on the 19th, they started showing 3 days ago, love it when those pistils start exploding.


The pictures kinda suck, bad lighting, i didnt have the time to take better shots










I thought this one looked sexy


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice Iron!  Pretty ladies!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2011)

They are beautiful. Green mojo to you for sure. Very nice.


----------



## hollywood52 (Sep 1, 2011)

looking nice iron.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 1, 2011)

They aregeorgous Iron. I'm watchin and drooling.... you got the mojo workin my man -- I ws wondering about males -- when did you cull them?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and compliments all, they are really growing fast, i love watching them change daily at this early in flower 

when i open my growroom door in the morning, i get slammed in the face with bubba kush stink, its delicious.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking good...bring on the buds............


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 3, 2011)

what up iron emmet... Im also growing the original Bubba kush clone form... great instant bake I had to let them go 10 weeks and they grew to the max ... nice pictures GOOD luck GREEN MOJO ur way!!! Il l b watching


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, im happy right about the growth rate, ladies are packing on the fat.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 16, 2011)

Update time finally, been a  long time, i had some computer problems, just got around to reinstalling my camera software.

My ladies are starting to really look nice i think, getting fat little buds and starting to get that lovely bubba stank to em, trichome formation just became noticeable with the naked eye, starting to frost up 

Lemme know what ya think, oh by the way, they are 22 days since first sign of bud formation, 27 since 12/12 flip


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 17, 2011)

Those are some beautiful plants I.E.  Gonna be some dank.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 17, 2011)

Mmmmm...trichomes... :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking great, my friend!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, i appreciate yall stopping by, its nice to have the comments


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2011)

Really, really pretty, Iron. Excellent work! Looks like it will be some superb skank. Enjoy.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 18, 2011)

very nice bro cant wait to see how she lines up against the clone only


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks great Iron :icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 18, 2011)

In the pics the plant in the left seems in need of a feeding ... Isn't her ?

Looking good


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, they are really stinking up the place today!

Bho, that is actually a different strain, she was much taller than the bubbas and the yellow leaves are from light bleaching because she was so close to the light while the Bubbas were still growing


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 18, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good! I was thinking of picking up a Pre-98 Bubba clone from a dispensary in LBC.

Could you PM me the name of the dispensary in Santa Ana where you acquired these seeds?


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good....my Pre 98 is about 14 days into 12/12. This strain gets hella pretty when she gets far into flower. Usually get some nice fall colors when the leaves start fading.


----------



## weedmasta (Sep 25, 2011)

looking nice.. you guys made me get some of those beans from the tude  so im looking foward to your grow...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 6, 2011)

Update time, been pretty lazy havent been checking my thread, thanks for the posts guys, my ladies are getting ready to give up the ghost, probably gonna harvest about the 20th, im at about 30% cloudy 5% amber 65% clear now, so i figure 2 weeks should make her ready to chop, have to wait and see.

I broke a branch on one of my ladies about a week ago while moving them around, branch was hanging low and got twisted between two buckets, so i dried it and have been curing it a bit, smells amazing, and the high is great based on the buzz i could harvest now and be happy, absolutely no green smell or taste even without a cure, which makes me very happy.

Enough typing, time for pics, these pics are actually about a week old, they have gotten alot more red black and purple in the leaves over the last week.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## tommyvuitton (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking super tasty!


----------



## Irish (Oct 7, 2011)

nice job.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, cant wait to chop these ladies.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya looks like it'll be a tasty harvest:cool2:


----------

